# Apache & DynDNS



## spike81 (16. August 2005)

Hallo Community,

Also ich hab da mal ne`frage und zwar hab ich mir über dydns eine dns adresse geholt um nicht immer die ip ändern zu müssen das funktioniert einwandfrei doch nunhabe ich xammpp installiert und wollte über den apache meine hp hosten. allerdings zeigt er immer wieder das xammpp tutorial an welche dateien im apache muss ich denn anpassen? in der httpd.conf hab ich schon den virtual host angepasst aber irgendwas fehlt noch *grübel* also wer mir helfen kann dem bitte ich das zu tun  thx.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. September 2005)

DocumentRoot ändern und Apache anschließend restarten.


----------

